# Need a recipe for Egg Pie



## smpommerening (Jan 31, 2008)

Does any one have or know where I can get a egg pie recipe. My mom and grandmother use to make it all the time. Mother never wrote it down, and now she has dimentia, and we will never be able to get the recipe from her. She use to make it like a cobbler with boiled eggs. It was very tasty.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Other then boiled eggs, do you recall anything else in it. Like onions, meat (pork), cheese?


----------



## smpommerening (Jan 31, 2008)

no, not really, I believe there was some cream of chicken soup, but what else I just don't know.


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

Egg Custard - I call it egg pie. Don't use custard

1 cup sugar

4 eggs

1 tsp vinila

1/2 cup milk

1 tsp plain flour

1/2 stick butter

1/8 tsp salt

Mix well. Pour in unbaked pie shell. Bake at 350 for 1/2 hour. Cover edges of crust with foil for the first 15 min.

Enjoy!


----------

